# Crysis warhead extreme stuttering



## amitash (Sep 23, 2008)

HI as u can see from my sig my rig should be able to play crysis warhead atleast at gamer settings but im not able to play it at any setting at all...IT stutters alot and is almost unplayable at any setting....Is there any fix for this? I wondered if my RAM was at fault...maybe 2GB is too less
PS..My rig can play the the first crysis at very high settings at about 30fps


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

amitash said:


> HI as u can see from my sig my rig should be able to play crysis warhead atleast at gamer settings but im not able to play it at any setting at all...IT stutters alot and is almost unplayable at any setting....Is there any fix for this? I wondered if my RAM was at fault...maybe 2GB is too less
> PS..My rig can play the the first crysis at very high settings at about 30fps



which driver u are using ?? try catalyst 8.9 ....that might help u out  ....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 24, 2008)

try downloading any new released patches for the game or updating your drivers and try reinstalling the game................


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

i m able to play it with all settings enthusiast except object detail and shader detail ...at approx 35 FPS ...@ 1280x1024 with no AA with my HD4850 @ stock speeds


----------



## amitash (Sep 28, 2008)

Im using latest drivers aand updates on vista ultimate sp1...its still not working well


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2008)

try with uninstalling SP1


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 28, 2008)

amitash said:


> Im using latest drivers aand updates on vista ultimate sp1...its still not working well



don't know..why is it a issue with ur card i would really suggest u to try the latest hotfix ..it should help ... i m using windows vista ultimate SP1 64 bit  and catalyst 8.9 ....its works almost like crysis  for me  ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

Same problem. I have to tone down SOME settings to Mainstream while others are at Gamer. I strongly suggest you completely turn off the Motion Blur....really increased my FPS.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you OCed the 3870X2 card too much, sometimes bad OC gives downfall in performance in some games(happened with me at least).

But it shud definitely work, Catalyst 8.9 is good, install it. ANd many ppl r facing probs with SP1, for now, stay off it..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

I am switching to XP.....my friend with a 8600GT can play Warhead at Gamer on 1280x800 ......he is on XP.......Vista is just cr@p.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I am switching to XP.....my friend with a 8600GT can play Warhead at Gamer on 1280x800 ......he is on XP.......Vista is just cr@p.



Agreed, I've already mentioned this many many times


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 28, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Have you OCed the 3870X2 card too much, sometimes bad OC gives downfall in performance in some games(happened with me at least).
> 
> But it shud definitely work, Catalyst 8.9 is good, install it. ANd many ppl r facing probs with SP1, for now, stay off it..




where are people facing problem with SP1 infact SP1 has solved many problems ..many people i know without SP1 couldn't even install older games and ...if they ever got installed they were not able to start...same happened with me ..after installing sp1 ..i never had any problem with installing any old game ..and neither in running it ...even diablo 2 installed fine and ran cool !


----------



## forever (Sep 28, 2008)

is it me or is this game tooo short compared to the original crysis. it was fun though


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 28, 2008)

hey forever dude where can i find decent parts in nehru place


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 28, 2008)

forever said:


> is it me or is this game tooo short compared to the original crysis. it was fun though




no its not u my friend it is indeed short ...it was said in many reviews i read ..but i felt it was more intense than before ...what say  ..??


----------



## forever (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah definitely, the train and the hovercraft sequences were pretty badass.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

The game is short.....very short (<5 hours) but its fun....action packed and thrilling.

BTW, I got rid of the stuttering by installing new NVIDIA drivers.


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2008)

The Crysis Warhead game sucks when it comes to GPU optimizing and believe it or not it sucks on ATI cards like hell, wait for a driver update or a patch released by Crytek, sorry dude but this is how it is now(F*** Crytek).
Look at: *www.techspot.com/article/118-crysis-warhead-performance/

9800GTX+ beating HD4870x2(Also HD4870) in gamer quality
This issue needs serious attention right now from Crytek and ATI


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, nVidia cards just seem to beat the hell outta AMD cards in CRYSIS and GRAW2 games dun understand y


----------

